# Adobe Photoshop CS6 Extended Finalized, Available soon.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 23, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/adobe-photoshop-cs6-extended-finalized-available-soon/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/adobe-photoshop-cs6-extended-finalized-available-soon/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/adobe-photoshop-cs6-extended-finalized-available-soon/"></a></div>
<p><strong>SAN JOSE, Calif. — April 23, 2012</strong> <strong>—</strong> Adobe Systems Incorporated (Nasdaq:ADBE) today announced Adobe® Photoshop® CS6 and Photoshop CS6 Extended software, major releases of the undisputed standard for professional digital imaging. Packed with new features and enhancements, the software includes groundbreaking innovations and unparalleled performance breakthroughs that expand the frontiers of imaging science, and deliver new levels of creativity and increased efficiency. Photoshop CS6 Extended integrates the state-of-the-art editing, compositing, and graphic design capabilities of Photoshop CS6, as well as advanced tools for 3D design*, image and video editing, and quantitative analysis which address the unique needs of the graphic design, video, Web, architecture, medical, manufacturing and engineering industries.</p>
<p><!--more-->“Creativity is at the very center of our efforts – both in developing exceptional tools, and enabling our users to create beautiful imagery that stands out from the visual clutter around us,” said Winston Hendrickson, vice president products, Creative Media Solutions, Adobe. “Photoshop CS6 is unrivaled in capabilities and power and – as we have seen from the astonishing reception of our recent public beta – has once again captured the imagination of the worldwide creative community. ‘Photoshop magic’ is alive and well with CS6.”</p>
<p>Since Photoshop CS6 was released as a public beta on March 22 for Mac OS and Microsoft® Windows® platforms, there have been nearly one million downloads of the software worldwide – surpassing any public beta in Adobe’s history. With this launch, Photoshop CS6 and Photoshop CS6 Extended can be purchased as stand-alone applications, key components of the Adobe Creative Suite 6 family (<a href="http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/pressroom/pressreleases/201204/042312AdobeCreativeSuite6.html">see separate press release</a>), and now as part of Adobe’s revolutionary Creative Cloud™ offering, also announced today (<a href="http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/pressroom/pressreleases/201204/042312AdobeCreativeCloud.html">see separate release</a>).</p>
<p><strong>Create with Imaging Innovation and Peak Performance

</strong>Photoshop CS6 and Photoshop CS6 Extended deliver unparalleled speed and power combined with the creative tools necessary to perform advanced image manipulation, design, motion‐based content editing, and compositing. The software helps users to patch images with control for exceptional results; edit with real-time interactions and a fluid feel powered by the new Mercury Graphics Engine; easily edit video; perform automatic tone mapping and sharpening; and use improved design tools for better results with fewer steps. Creative customers will be able to take advantage of an efficient, modern UI that puts all focus on images, and sync settings and preferences for consistent workflows across multiple devices via Adobe Creative Cloud.</p>
<p>“Adobe Photoshop CS6 gives Trek powerful design tools to help bring our creative vision to a reality faster and with greater control than ever before. The responsiveness of the new Mercury Graphics Engine is simply breathtaking and being able to see the results instantaneously helps us keep to our extremely tight timelines,” said Eric Lynn, creative director, Trek Bicycle. “We often work with large files that include more than 500 layers and being able to search them all – and continue working while saving a large document – is invaluable to our workflow and a huge time saver for us.”</p>
<p><strong>Photoshop CS6 features include:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Content-Aware Patch – Allows greater control by letting users choose the sample area used to create a patch.</li>
<li>Adobe Mercury Graphics Engine – Takes advantage of the graphics processing unit in modern hardware to speed up imaging and editing tasks, and process large images faster.</li>
<li>New and Re-engineered Design Tools – Type styles enable consistent formatting; vector layers apply strokes and add gradients to vector objects; custom strokes and dashed lines are easily created; quick layers search and more.</li>
<li>Intuitive Video Creation – The full range of familiar Photoshop tools and an intuitive set of new video tools to create and enhance any video clip.</li>
<li>Blur Gallery – A simple new interface with on-image and in-context controls allows users to quickly create photographic blur effects including tilt-shift effects, blur everything with one focal point, or vary the blurriness between multiple focal points.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Photoshop CS6 Extended includes all Photoshop CS6 features and:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Mercury Graphics Engine for 3D – Increased power and speed via engine optimized for 3D imaging.</li>
<li>New 3D Controls – UI improvements for more efficient 3D workflows.</li>
<li>New 3D Effects – Reflections and “drag-able” shadows to enhance images.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Adobe Creative Cloud and Digital Imaging

</strong>Adobe Creative Cloud gives creative customers a new option for purchasing and experiencing Adobe software innovation, including Adobe Photoshop CS6:</p>
<ul>
<li>Creative Cloud membership provides designers with access to download and install every new Adobe CS6 application announced today and two new HTML5 products, Adobe Muse™ and Adobe Edge preview.</li>
<li>Creative Cloud powers the integration of creative tablet applications, such as Photoshop Touch, into everyday work – seamlessly synchronizing and storing files in the cloud, for sharing and access on any device.</li>
<li>Creative Cloud members will be able to easily deliver mobile apps to iOS and Android marketplaces and publish, manage and host websites.</li>
<li>Adobe Creative Cloud members will receive access to application upgrades, including new Photoshop features – before they are launched as part of a major update, as well as inventive new products and services, as they emerge. Adobe Photoshop Lightroom® 4 will be offered as part of Creative Cloud membership in the future.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Live Streamed Webcast

</strong>The launch event for Adobe Creative Cloud and CS6 will be streamed live beginning at 10 a.m. PT, April 23 at<a href="http://www.adobe.com/special/cs6/launch-event.html">www.adobe.com/special/cs6/launch-event.html</a> and will be available there as a continuous rebroadcast from 11 a.m. – 4 p.m. PT on April 23. An on-demand version will be available at <a href="http://tv.adobe.com/">http://tv.adobe.com</a> beginning April 24.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>Adobe Photoshop CS6, Adobe Photoshop CS6 Extended, Adobe Creative Suite 6 editions and Adobe Creative Cloud are scheduled to be available within 30 days and can be pre-ordered now. Photoshop CS6 and Photoshop CS6 Extended will also be available through Adobe Authorized Resellers, the Adobe Store and Adobe Direct Sales; estimated street price for Photoshop CS6 is US$699 and US$999 for Photoshop CS6 Extended. Upgrade pricing is also available to eligible customers. Subscription pricing for Photoshop CS6 is US$19.99 per month for an annual contract and US$29.99 for a month-to-month contract. For more detailed information about features, OS support, system requirements, upgrade policies and pricing, please visit<a href="http://www.adobe.com/photoshop">www.adobe.com/photoshop</a>.</p>
<p>Adobe Creative Cloud membership for individuals is US$49.99 per month based on annual membership and US$74.99 per month based on month-to-month membership and includes access to Photoshop CS6 Extended. A special introductory offer of US$29.99 per month for CS3, CS4, CS5 and CS5.5 individual customers is also available.<span style="text-decoration: underline;"> </span>Learn more at<a href="http://www.adobe.com/go/creativecloud">www.adobe.com/go/creativecloud</a>.</p>
<div>Source: [<a href="http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/pressroom/pressreleases/201204/042312AdobePhotoshopCS6.html" target="_blank">Adobe</a>]</div>
```


----------



## JR (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the fact they have now included some video feature in the standard version. Looking forward to trying them for sure...


----------



## cayenne (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm getting ready in the next month or so, to pull the trigger on my first DSLR and get the 5D Mk3.

For photo editing software...I'm torn. 

I have a newer macbook pro....and I was looking to upgrade from iPhoto to Apeture..which is only $80.

Can someone tell me what advantages I'd have dropping $700 on Adobe Photoshop over Apeture? From my brief research and reading, they appear to be at least similar in function....

Can anyone give me the +'s and -'s of each in comparison to each other?

I'm also looking at FCPX vs the Adobe products (Lightroom, and not sure which others)....again, $300 vs for the big package of Adobe products...over or near a $1K....

Adobe descriptions and the site confuse me a little, especially with respect to the video editing software..so many parts and many seem to overlap in functionality.

Anyway, not trolling, but I'd like some honest opinions on which way to go, especially if someone can point out specific items on the Adobe products that justify such a high markup vs the Apple products...

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 23, 2012)

You are going to want aperture either way. That is where you will organize things and do most of your edits. Photoshop is for more intense edits, and you can open a picture in photoshop from aperture.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Can someone tell me what advantages I'd have dropping $700 on Adobe Photoshop over Apeture? From my brief research and reading, they appear to be at least similar in function....



Read more. Aperture is similar to Adobe Lightroom in that both are RAW converters and photo library management software. Photoshop CS is a powerful image editing application, offering *many* capabilities that Aperture and LR do not. If you only need basic, mainly global editing, you don't really need CS.


----------



## Merlin_AZ (Apr 23, 2012)

Definitely try out Lightroom 4. It's an amazing program for organizing and edits.


----------



## drs (Apr 23, 2012)

After using Photoshop since 19 years and After Effects since 16 years, similar to the rest of the suite (before I bought all separately), I do not see an advantage in Cs6, as I use 3D tracking applications and one of the bigger 3D packages. I'm rather disappointed.

I might jump this real ease, as I'm quite happy with Cs5. 

Photoshop seems more like a patchwork with parts of all the other applications in the Production suite and Lightroom, I can't really see (for my personal use) anything that I need, and pay $700 for the update (ProductionSuite).

The Blur tool is a nice toy, and the name Tilt-Blur shows me that the developers have no idea how a shift lens work. These fakes are cheap, from my point of view. Honestly, the package-design doesn't meet my taste either, which is a minor point, but the Ps box looks rather ugly.

Sorry Adobe you missed to adress my needs: 32bit/channels with no exceptions, it is a long time that "we" ask for that! See you in 2013 or 2014 hopefully with a production ready Cs7.


----------



## drs (Apr 23, 2012)

Which app?

Aperture or Lightroom both have it's strength in fast image editing (mainly color correction as well as enhancements) and especially in the management of these. 

Photoshop is a "Swiss Knife" for image work, not even close a management tool (well, Adobe Bridge might remedy a little bit of the management needs) but the main focus is in the image manipulation and compositing of images. 

============

I certainly suggest to spend $25 on Lynda.com for a single month, and get for any tool that you mentioned more than enough of training and examples. (I'm not connected nor in any contact to Lynda.com, but it is the most "bang for the buck" you can get)

Everyone has a personal workflow or target, and sometimes one tool is stronger than the other for individual needs. No one can really tell you precisely what need, without knowing your day by day needs.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 23, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> You are going to want aperture either way. That is where you will organize things and do most of your edits. Photoshop is for more intense edits, and you can open a picture in photoshop from aperture.



I'm also a bit of a Linux fan too (I rarely do windows)....I've not looked at it in awhile, but how does the GIMP stand up to Adobe Photoshop these days?

http://www.gimp.org/

I know in the past, it wasn't up to snuff with PS...but that was over a decade ago I think...maybe it is on par now (interface aside, just talking functionality...I can figure where buttons are kept  )

I'm wondering if Apeture + GIMP would cover me for still pretty well?


----------



## stu_cj (Apr 23, 2012)

I might jump this real ease, as I'm quite happy with Cs5.


Rather annoyed with Adobe today as for months they have been saying that for future upgrades you would only be eligible if you already owned the current version. -With that in mind I paid for an U/G from CS4 to CS5 in November (admittedly with a small discount but ) to be ready for this release. Seems that I needn't have bothered as I could have upgraded from CS4 as it's going to be eligible until December of this year !


----------



## Merlin_AZ (Apr 23, 2012)

Those of you wanting to skip over CS6 might need to reconsider.
You will probably need to have CS6 to upgrade to CS7.
That's been hinted.


----------



## drs (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess (fear) you're right, Merlin_AZ.

Reminds me on Macromedia, if the Macromedia Director was old (2 years!), no update (as you needed win and mac versions to make things work, that was quite expensive. I stopped just offering this stuff to my clients, never regret it. 

Yes, I was so annoyed from Macromedia that I stopped buying for my company this stuff. Only to notice later that Adobe bought them. 
I have skipped any uneven Illustrator update (which was great -- 7 and especially 9 was buggy), which worked fine. Now they got us with this practice. I was a big fan boy of Adobe in the '90s, that time is gone for good.



Merlin_AZ said:


> Those of you wanting to skip over CS6 might need to reconsider.
> You will probably need to have CS6 to upgrade to CS7.
> That's been hinted.



The only thing that I really love on Ps6 is the new interface, that fits so much more to my pro apps (NUKE, etc.)


----------



## Astro (Apr 23, 2012)

well given that some spend 3000$ on a new camera that does not improve their pictures at all.... i think the 400$ i spend on a upgrade are well spend. 

no honest... im using the beta for 32 days now and while it´s no exciting release it has some improvements that makes it worth for me.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Apr 23, 2012)

cayenne said:


> I'm getting ready in the next month or so, to pull the trigger on my first DSLR and get the 5D Mk3.
> 
> For photo editing software...I'm torn.
> 
> ...



$199.00 for upgrade, that's if you have CS4 to CS5. not bad considering the beta was smoother than CS5 the new engine is good, cleaned up the GUI, i noticed it does not use a lot of resource, i would prefer it over LR4 or any other photo editing programs. learning curve takes a while but if you get into it you wont look back. you can buy a CS3 on the cheap and it's still a good one.


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 23, 2012)

Vent on 

LR 4 upgrade - USD 79 or UKP59

CS6 upgrade - USD 199 or UK190.

I **do** hope that's just some typo on the UK side and not a rethink on exchange rates....

Vent off... please continue as normal


----------



## hoghavemercy (Apr 23, 2012)

drs said:


> After using Photoshop since 19 years and After Effects since 16 years, similar to the rest of the suite (before I bought all separately), I do not see an advantage in Cs6, as I use 3D tracking applications and one of the bigger 3D packages. I'm rather disappointed.
> 
> I might jump this real ease, as I'm quite happy with Cs5.
> 
> ...



they are quite vocal about 64 bit at the start when they released CS5, it runs good at 16GB of RAM :-[


----------



## gary samples (Apr 24, 2012)

I have CS5 and will love the new raw tools in CS6 probably will do a month or so at Linda .com to get up to speed !!


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 24, 2012)

I run Windows so Aperture was not an option four years when I started using LR for raw conversion. I did however consider Bibble at the time and ultimately went with LR based on the number of training titles, websites and following for the product. Aperture has a strong following but LR seems to be the ,arket leader which IMHO has its benefits.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow. Production Premium upgrade from CS5 is $750?!?
Why is the PP upgrade so insane compared to past upgrades and even certain other current ones??

(A side note: And I love how they tell you 100x on all their FAQs about how amazing it is to get suites instead of individual programs even when you know you won't use the other programs! That happened to me with a Design Suite and now stuck with that. They won't let you trade it back for just a single element from the suite and want to force you big $$ suite upgrade money each time even if you remain only needing a single program out of the entire suite! Don't fall for the scam!)


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 24, 2012)

Merlin_AZ said:


> Those of you wanting to skip over CS6 might need to reconsider.
> You will probably need to have CS6 to upgrade to CS7.
> That's been hinted.



I will do you one better, and I am thinking that CS7 may be subscription only. A lot of software vendors are starting to see push back on the upgrade cycle and many people are 2 or more versions behind... There are a ton of say Windows XP machines still out there, and I still see people using PS 6 even. 

Adobe also does not play fair with their antiquated products. For Acrobat Pro for example, we have seen issues with older full versions that run into crashes or hang ups because of update endless loops, i.e. searches for updates, and since product is now sunsetted, product basically will lock up.

As incentive to upgrade becomes less and less (i.e. incremental improvements are mainly performance and little tweaks) looks for companies like Adobe to really start pushing subscriptions, i.e. you only lease, never own. Someways much more inexpensive for the casual user, but for those who sometimes get 3 or more years out of software between upgrades, you are in the sights.

I will upgrade because I want the performance tweaks for multi-core like what you see with Liquify which I will use a lot working on model shots. I also expect this to be my last upgrade. I could live with CS5, but also think CS6 has a good chance to be the last purchasable version from Adobe


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 24, 2012)

New RAW painting system looks great, but it's getting to the point where RAW work shouldn't be on an 'import' dialog anymore and should be moved right into the heart of the package, with any such incompatible editing optioned disabled/grayed out until you flatten your work. I really like the layout of the RAW importer of PS, much better than anything else I've used to date, so careful attention would be needed to not lose that. As it is, this is very minor as any changes you make to a RAW file are saved automatically in a seperate auto-reloading file if you ever relaod the RAW, but integrating things would pave the way for future features, like being able to do adjustment layers while still having access to RAW editing, etc..


----------

